# Suggest me a PSU for a new rig.



## rouble (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I am buying a new rig tomorrow and everything is finalised expect the PSU.
I am having a doubt between these three PSU's.
Suggest me the best between these.

And my config is..

Processor- i5 2400
Mobo- Intel DH67CL

No graphic card right now but will purchase a 7-8k gpu in 2-3 months, so keep that in mind also.
The models I have selected are 
1. Tagan TG-500-U37b
2. Seasonic s12ii 520
3. CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W

I am leaning towards Tagan one because its saving me a few hundreds but there is no problem if you suggest others.
Waiting for a prompt reply as I have to buy tomorrow.
Thnx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520w without a second thought.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 10, 2012)

Of course the seasonic s12ii 520w.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 15, 2012)

chk worrenty before buy and pick anyone which suits u, all r good .. But i personaly like corsair.


----------



## vkl (Jun 16, 2012)

All of the mentioned PSUs are good.
Seasonic S12II 520w is the most efficient(80+bronze) of all and has 5 years of warranty but it costs a few buck more than others.

CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W(80+) has 3 years of warranty
Corsair probably has the best after sales service.

Cant say about Tagan's after sales service.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 17, 2012)

+1 for Seasonic, though ASS of Corsair is very good, you can consider it too,


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 17, 2012)

@OP: Buy Seasonic S12II 520w. Best PSU at that price point.


----------

